# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Richard Jones

## rruhl

New IFBB Pro Richard Jones

Contest History: 

1992 Green Mountain Classic (1st place teenage, best poser & overall)
1994 Powerhouse Classic (1st place middleweight)
1996 Tournament Of Champions (1st LHW & overall)
1997 Orange County Muscle Classic (1st LHW & overall)
1997 California Championships (1st LHW)
2001 ABA Police & Fire Championships (1st LHW & overall)
2001 Hollywood Bodybuilding Championships (1st LHW & overall)
2002 NPC Police & Fire Bodybuilding Championships (1st LHW & overall)
2002 Los Angeles Bodybuilding Championships (1st LHW & overall)
2003 USA Bodybuilding Championships (1st LHW & overall - qualified for professional status)

Web site: http://www.richardjonesusa.com

----------


## rruhl

NPC USA 2003

1

----------


## rruhl

NPC USA 2003

2

----------


## rruhl

NPC USA 2003

3

----------


## rruhl

Misc pictures 1

----------


## rruhl

Misc pictures 2

----------


## rruhl

Misc pictures 3

----------


## decadbal

he looks good, but he needs some size

----------


## DELTA9MDA

he looks like he could accomplish what shawn ray did not. with more size.

----------


## Pheedno

He's a cop. I read somewhere that he got busted going over the border about 2 months ago

----------

